# What is a resaonable per diem/daily allowance in HK?



## abstract

I wanted to know what is a reasonable per diem/daily allowance for food and transport costs in Hong Kong when being offered a secondment to HK?

I've been offered GBP47 (approx HKD600) even though our company's standard policy for business travel is GBP75.

To me, GBP47 seems on the very low side but I have no way of gauging what is reasonable or not.

Any prompt thoughts would be most appreciated!


----------



## Wendy from NorthEast UK.

abstract said:


> I wanted to know what is a reasonable per diem/daily allowance for food and transport costs in Hong Kong when being offered a secondment to HK?
> 
> I've been offered GBP47 (approx HKD600) even though our company's standard policy for business travel is GBP75.
> 
> To me, GBP47 seems on the very low side but I have no way of gauging what is reasonable or not.
> 
> Any prompt thoughts would be most appreciated!


Depends on the distance to where you live and work. Could you be more specific?


----------



## abstract

Wendy from NorthEast said:


> Depends on the distance to where you live and work. Could you be more specific?


Thanks for a reply at last. Work is around Admiralty and accommodation organised by work will be around Wan Chai I believe. Thanks in advance for your advice on this issue.


----------



## Wendy from NorthEast UK.

abstract said:


> Thanks for a reply at last. Work is around Admiralty and accommodation organised by work will be around Wan Chai I believe. Thanks in advance for your advice on this issue.


Admiralty is right next to Wanchai and easily walkable. If you take the tram to/from work it's HKD2 one way. If you were to take the taxi, it should be no more than HKD30 one way even in a traffic jam situation.

Working on the max spending per day:

Taxi: HKD60 (rtn journey)
Lunch: HKD120 (salad/sandwich and juice)
Dinner: HKD260 (meal in a Western pub like 'DanRyans' and a cuppa)

You'll still have plenty of change in your pocket for desserts and drinks!


----------

